# 14 Gallon Aqueon



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and am excited to get into the world of Betta fish!

I recently purchased a 14 gallon Aqueon starter kit complete with heater and filter for $47, a steal considering it was once $97. It wasn't listed on the Petco website but all the components were. 

Has anyone had any previous experience with a kit like this? It came with the 50 watt Aqueon heater (http://www.petco.com/product/102603/Aqueon-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx?) and the 100 GPH Power Filter (http://www.petco.com/product/102601/Aqueon-Aquarium-Power-Filters.aspx). Do you think that this tank should be a good match for housing 2-3 Betta Fish?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You could do divided for 3-4 males or a female sorority with 7 or so. I would do a sorority, they are fun!


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

I saw another user on here who bought the same kit, I think I'm going to use it for my first Betta right now, Eustice.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh~ you already have one? Too bad~ I'd soooo do a sorority! But if your only getting one in a 14 gallon tank I'd add in some pygmy cories :3


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I just bought that one recently too. I had to return the heater to Petco because it didn't work. But they did replace the heater with another one and it works just fine. Just have a thermometer inside to see the temperature. The Quiet Flow has a high current but the 14 gallon is for the mollies. For a betta fish, you might want to stuff the filter with one of those aquarium sponges to slow down the flow rate. Good luck with the tank.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I got that tank too a few weeks ago  It has worked wonderfully for my sorority. To stifle the filter flow I have taken a vine of silk plants and laid it right underneath... and that breaks it up enough for them. I don't have experience with it and male bettas though, sorry.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

How do you think the cories would fare in the tank with my Betta?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, I just bought me this exact same kit like 3 hours ago. 39.99. Came to a little over 45 bucks after taxes which is a steal. The only thing it needs is the gravel if one plans to add live plants like I plan on doing.

My Betta is gonna enjoy his new digs soon as he is about to be xferred from his 5.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

How long should the cycling take for the tank to be habitable? I'm curious as to when I can add my Betta.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

My betta will be going in soon as tank temp hits 78.

Don't overfeed and do partial water changes, I plan on doing 10pct changes or so once or twice a week.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I got it, too  My male betta loves it. I've never seen him happier. 39.99. Definitely a steal, and a great buy. I'm going to be risky and do an in-fish cycle. It really depends on whether you want to do a fishless or an in-fish cycle.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Sounds like a plan! I can't wait for Eustice to be happily swimming around.

Is the heater that came with the tank reliable? I've read a few places here that have stated that it breaks, and are you going to baffle the intake valve?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I got it, too  My male betta loves it. I've never seen him happier. 39.99. Definitely a steal, and a great buy. I'm going to be risky and do an in-fish cycle. It really depends on whether you want to do a fishless or an in-fish cycle.


 
Hah yep. I was at Petco to purchase some maintenance stuff and of course started browsing. This particular sale ends on the 1st of January. The 10 gallon setups next to it were 10 bucks more and did not even come with a heater.

It was a no brainer. 

I was waiting for a good opportunity to upgrade my betta to roomier quarters and he will get a few tankmates eventually as well. With the 14 they will have more elbow room to coexist.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Omboc said:


> Sounds like a plan! I can't wait for Eustice to be happily swimming around.
> 
> Is the heater that came with the tank reliable? I've read a few places here that have stated that it breaks, and are you going to baffle the intake valve?


Long as the heater does what it's supposed to do. Some posters here have had problems with perma set heaters while I have had no problems with the one in my 5. 

Far as baffling, most likely I will go with the sponge method LionMom shared....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't had any troubles with the heater yet. I'm annoyed that it only has a "+" and "-" sign, since I feel like I could accidentally cook my fish, but once I got that figured out has gone wrong 

I baffled the filter with pantyhose (x Works like a charm. Occasionally I see my boy playing in the filter, lol.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

I am willing to try the sponge method, sounds pretty good and inexpensive. That heater with the '+' and '-' seems somewhat awkward, any tips on how to use it.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Just fiddle with it, really the only way. Once you get it to the right temp, don't touch it!


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmmmm. Experimenting with heat, good thing I got an B in Chemistry! 

I hope I don't have to fiddle to much, I want my Betta in there ASAP


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Also, in regards to the digital thermometer, did everyone else just get the strip?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Omboc said:


> I am willing to try the sponge method, sounds pretty good and inexpensive. That heater with the '+' and '-' seems somewhat awkward, any tips on how to use it.


There is a middle setting with the triangle which according to the manual says is the default setting temperature (75-79 F) range. So start from there and adjust as necessary.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Omboc said:


> I am willing to try the sponge method, sounds pretty good and inexpensive. That heater with the '+' and '-' seems somewhat awkward, any tips on how to use it.


Sponge or even nylon for that matter IMO is the best method, the safety of the fish is prime concern for me in the oft rare chance it tries to jump onto the bottle cutout and get stuck or injure himself. Sponge material alongside nylon have pores which will allow further areas for good bacteria to work itself on. So easy but yet effective, I never woulda thought of that were it not for LionMom sharing that pic with the group...:-D


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I am a little late.  I have that kit!! :-D Thats my sorority! It is the perfect size. The heater keeps the water perfect temperature and the filter keeps it clean! If you havn't already gotten it, I would! (I am on a tight schedual right now, so I don't have time to plow through all 3 pages of posts). ;-) Good Luck!


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

So, I'm going to buy a thermometer in a little bit, because I don't like the strip, and the heater has been running since I went to sleep, 3ish this morning. Hopefully something will be in there tonight.


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, we tested our tank parameters and it seemed to be fine and then we bought some mollies. To our surprise last night, they gave birth. Now there are little frys in there. Any knowledge on how to raise them? Catching them was a pain in the butt!!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Bettame said:


> Well, we tested our tank parameters and it seemed to be fine and then we bought some mollies. To our surprise last night, they gave birth. Now there are little frys in there. Any knowledge on how to raise them? Catching them was a pain in the butt!!


Leave em in there, free protein. Think of them as brine shrimp :-D


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

So, I went to Petsmart and got a digital thermometer, turns out my tank was way too warm! I have the temperature lowering right now, and I bought some plants too. I'm excited


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally put Eustice in his new tank before the year was up, he's feisty at the moment and flaring at the heater, hopefully he'll settle down.


----------



## gopal87 (Dec 26, 2010)

I too have the same tank. Its been cycling for a week now... But it has that blue plastic as a bio filter.... That's my only concern... Where are the beneficial bacteria going to recide?? In that blue plasticy Thingy?? You've got to be kidding me


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is my newly setup Aqueon 14, $39.99 can't beat it. The large plant on the left that reaches the surface of the water is from one of the Betta Bulbs. This bad boy actually grew this length in my previous 5 gallon as it twisted and turned itself reaching this length in such small quarters.


----------

